# DIY Paracord things



## konodak (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's a couple lanyards and a wrist sling for a friend. I need to find a cleaner way to tie the lanyard ends together. Any thoughts or types do knots to use?
Thank you


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

With my lanyard I just braided it back into itself and then ran the cobra weave over the splice.








A set of passenger handles for my quad, 120 feet of cord between the 2.








A wrist lanyard









**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I really like that top "round" weave. On my lanyards I leave a small loop at the beginning then run the other end through it and tie a couple solomon knots.


----------



## huntertibbs (Feb 15, 2013)

I had some time to kill today so I wrapped the handle of my M-48 hawk.

















**hillbilly brotherhood**


----------



## konodak (Feb 22, 2013)

The top lanyard is made with a round crown sinnet knot. Here's the finished lanyard.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

